# Marlin SBL Stainless, Big Loop with Leupold FX2, Warne QR



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

As said in title, like new Marlin .45-70, in all stainless, large loop, with ghost peep sights, rail and grey laminate stock, Includes Leupold FX2 scout scope in Warne QR rings, internals have been polished, 3lb trigger pull, feed gate tension relieved, 100 rounds of target loads shot through it, Asking 1050 OBO for all of it, located in Cleveland. Please PM for phone # and pictures, or better yet to meet up. Thanks. Included for extra 150 is assorted bear tooth bullets and starline brass 100 pieces.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Still have the gun?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

